# what do you do with a nice B&L scope that has no adustments



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

Back in the early '70s I bought a nice Bausch & Lomb 2.5-8 scope that could be switched from one rifle to another. The adjustments were in the bases, and the bases stayed on the rifle, so the scope was sighted in regardless of which weapon is was mounted on. The height of the line-of-sight was too high, so I never got a good cheek weld. Over time I have replaced the system with conventional scopes that have internal adjustments. Now I have a really nice scope that seems pretty useless. Any ideas of what I can do with it?


----------

